# Can't find weeds!



## Kasper (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm on my second day and was told that I need to pick up all the weeds. I found two and pulled them but there must still be some out there that I can't find. D:

How many weeds are there usually? I've been all over town like 3 times looking for both rocks and watering all my flowers. Is there any trick to finding this darn thing because I really don't see it!

Also I'm sorry if this is a stupid question. This is my first animal crossing game. D:


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

I think I only had 2 or 3 weeds today. I can't remember. I've never had more than 3 weeds grow per day in any of my games that I know of.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Look behind houses and trees! Or they might be covers!


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 11, 2013)

lol an animal crossing game where we are looking for weeds...i used to never want to find weeds lol


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 11, 2013)

McMuffinburger said:


> lol an animal crossing game where we are looking for weeds...i used to never want to find weeds lol



Yep, you don'y *want* to find weeds.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

Like Officer Berri said, you're only gonna find 2 maybe 3 weeds in your town a day and maybe a dandilion or something. The weed pulling is only one of the things that Isabelle suggests to help you gain popularity among the people. You'll have to find other ways to win the small-folk's hearts since you (probably) got all the weeds.


----------

